# DVI- und VGA-Ausgang der Grafikkarte gleichzeitig nutzen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

kann man den DVI- und VGA-Ausgang der Grafikkarte gleichzeitig nutzen?

Die Grafikkarte ist eine nVIDIA Geforce FX 5500 mit DVI und VGA Ausgang.

Ich möchte folgendes machen, z.B Konsole1 auf DVI, und Konsole2 auf VGA.

Ich hatte diese Frage auch schon im VDR-Portal

gepostet. Dort wurde mir gesagt ich solle die "nVIDIA Closed Source Treiber" vervenden.

Link zum postig

Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

- Was sind Closed Source Treiber?

- Wo bekomme ich diese Treiber?

- Wie werden diese installiert?

- Ist so etwas überhaupt machbar?

----------

## franzf

Closed-source-Treiber:

```
VIDEO_CASRD="nvidia" emerge -uDNavt world
```

-> xorg-server + x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers werden emerged.

Open-Source-Treiber:

```
VIDEO_CASRD="nv" emerge -uDNavt world
```

Und dann nv oder nvidia als Driver in deiner xorg.conf.

-> xorg-server + x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv werden emerged.

Die Variable VIDEO_CARDS machst du fest in deiner make.conf.

Es gibt noch die nvidia-legacy-drivers, welche für alte Karten gedacht sind, ich nehme auch an dass deine da rein fällt.

Dann einfach emerge nvidia-legacy-drivers.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## 3PO

In meiner make.conf steht:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"
```

Bedeutet das, dass beide Treiber installiert sind?

Wie finde ich ich heraus, welche Treiber installiert sind, und welche aktiviert sind?

Und wo werden die Settings gemacht, dass ich beide Ausgänge nutzen kann?

----------

## 3PO

Es scheinen wohl beide Versionen bei mir installiert zu sein:

Laut eix:

```
[U] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8776-r1 ~1.0.9631-r1 ~1.0.9746-r1 ~1.0.9755-r1

     Installed versions:  1.0.8776(23:33:47 17.05.2007)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

```
[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

     Available versions:  ~1.1.2 1.2.0 1.2.2.1 ~2.0.1 ~2.0.2

     Installed versions:  1.2.0(23:33:47 17.05.2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         NVIDIA video driver
```

----------

## franzf

Ich hab zwar auch eine nvidia-Karte mit DVI + Analog, aber wie ich beide nutze hab ich keine Ahnung  :Very Happy: 

Die Settings sind auf alle Fälle inder xorg.conf zu tätigen, wenn du auf beiden Monitoren X laufen lassen willst. Such mal nach xinerama. Da gibt es sicher einen Wiki-Eintrag dafür.

Wenn du mit "Konsole" nicht den KDE-Terminal-Emulator sondern ein TTY (z.Bsp tty1) meinst, hab ich noch weniger Plan  :Very Happy: 

Sorry...

----------

## borsdel

nein, die fx-serie wird noch den aktuellen treibern unterstützt. weiterhin kannst du von den nvidia-drivers ruhig die ~x86 version verwenden, da diese weniger stress mit suspend usw machen.

den rest machst du so, wie franzf das schon beschrieben hat.

dann schaust du dir file:///usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/html/appendix-g.html an und richtest damit twinview - und mit diesem stichwort kannst auch mal im forum suchen, hier schaun http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/NVidia#tvinview oder anderswo, findest genug informationen.

oder du verwendest media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86.

die frage ist nur ob du das auch auf der konsole hinbekommst, denn diese wird eigentlich nur geklont.

mfg borsdelLast edited by borsdel on Sat May 19, 2007 7:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Danke erstmal für die vielen Tips.

Das mit dem tvinview schaue ich mir mal an.

cu

3PO

----------

## franzf

Was in jedem Fall gehen sollte, dass du auf dem zweiten Monitor ein XTerm (oder Konsole, Gnome-Terminal, ...) anzeigen lässt, evtl. sogar Fullscreen. Dann noch Schriftart + Hintergrundbild anpassen, dann schauts vielleicht sogar aus wie (d)ein echter TTY  :Wink: 

Hier ist im Übrigen das gentoo-wiki zu finden.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Dafür braucht man doch eine echte DualHead Karte, und nicht nur eine Karte, die ein Ausgabesignal ENTWEDER digital oder analog ausgibt.

Oder haue ich hier was durcheinander?

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

Da es sich bei diesem PC um einen Gen2VDR handelt (Siehe Link im ersten posing), geht es im speziellen darum, dass ich auf dem einen Ausgang den "normalen" Monitor habe, und auf dem Anderen ist ein 8"TFT angeschlossen, der /dev/fb0 anzeigen soll.

----------

## SvenFischer

Die meisten Karten haben zwar zwei Ausgänge, aber nur einen RAMDAC, der das Bild ausgibt. Hier hat man also nur ein Videobild, das über den einen oder/und anderen Ausgang ausgegeben wird.

Matrox Karten haben oft eine DualHead Ausgabe, also zwei RAMDAC's.

----------

## 3PO

Könnte man denn eine  zweite Grafikkarte einbauen?

Für meinen Zweck, würde eine uralt PCI Grafikkarte für den 8" TFT völig ausreichen.

Könnte diese dann so konfiguriert werde, dass diese den als /dev/fb0 fungiert?

Falls dises nicht geht, reicht es mir im Moment wenn beide Ausgänge das selbe anzeigen.

----------

## borsdel

moin, also die fx5500 ist eigentlich eine dual-head karte, kann also zwei unterschiedliche sachen anzeigen.

@3po hast du überhaupt X zu laufen? oder willst du das alles auf den framebuffer beschränken?

//edith: also wenn ich nur auf der konsole bin (vesafb-tng) wird bei mir das bild geklont.

----------

## Dragonix

@SvenFischer: Also evtl versteh ich da jetzt was falsch, aber zumindest unter Win ist mir bis jetzt noch keine Karte unter die Hand gekommen, die nicht links z.B. ein Spiel darstellen konnte und rechts (also rechter Monitor) ein Video-/TV-Bild Anzeigen konnte... Und das mal mit 2 * VGA, 1 * VGA und 1 * DVI und 2 * DVI, von ATi (bzw AMD) und nVidia...

----------

## 3PO

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> moin, also die fx5500 ist eigentlich eine dual-head karte, kann also zwei unterschiedliche sachen anzeigen.
> 
> @3po hast du überhaupt X zu laufen? oder willst du das alles auf den framebuffer beschränken?
> 
> //edith: also wenn ich nur auf der konsole bin (vesafb-tng) wird bei mir das bild geklont.

 

Bei meinen System handelt es sich um einen VDR, genauer gesagt um Gen2VDR 1.2.

Ich möchte auf einem der Ausgänge graphTFT bzw. touchtft anzeigen.

Den anderen Ausgang möchte ich "ganz normal" nutzen.

----------

## evoracer

Wundert mich das es hier überhaupt noch nicht erwähnt wurde aber das ganze lässt sich doch ganz leicht über die nvidia gui (nvidia-settings wenn du es in der xorg direkt speichern willst musst du root rechte besitzen) einstellen also ich habe ne 7300gs (1*dvi 1*vga 1 ramdac) die an 2 bildschirmen 2 seperate desktops anzeigen kann (2 *kde geht aber da ich jetzt leider nur nen win drauf habe kann ich gerade nicht testen ob auf einem video und auf anderem konsole läuft notfalls machst du es über nen Terminal). Aber 2 verschiedene Auflösungen geht.

----------

